# Bailey is having kittens!



## Jetlaya67 (Sep 26, 2012)

I just went to check on her, and there is one baby! So exciting!


----------



## Mochas Mommy (Dec 9, 2013)

Congratulations! 
Nothing beats being there to see a baby kitten born. Hoping her other kittens are easy too!


----------



## Jetlaya67 (Sep 26, 2012)

There are two now! They are really, really light colored! So far, it has gone well.


----------



## Jetlaya67 (Sep 26, 2012)

Update!
There are three little wee babies! Two are cream colored and one is all white. Mama Bailey is happily nursing the babies.


----------



## Azerane (Feb 26, 2015)

Hooray! Glad to hear that everything went well.


----------



## Mochas Mommy (Dec 9, 2013)

Did she stop at three? 
Congratulations! Can hardly wait for pics!


----------

